# Storing tractor/blower in cold shed



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

OK, looking for some tips on the best way to store my tractor/blower in a cold, uninsulated shed.

After I blow the snow, there is usually a little caked in the blower itself and around the shute. I don't want the shute to get frozen so I can't rotate it, nor do I wanna clog up the blower. And of course, tips and tricks to keep the tractor healthy.

Last year, I used to spray WD-40 on the blower after every use. But that was on the gravel driveway, but now I don't wanna soak the wood floor in the shed.

Tips, tricks, advice ... much appreciated. So far, no problems (knock on wood). What is your after blow routine?

SnowMower


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats a good question that I have been wondering about my self?I store mine on a wood floor also.But when the snow comes I might put it in the gravel floor shed.What does WD-40 do to prevent it from freezing?The reason it will be going to the gravel floor shed after use is because.I do not want the snow to melt on my wood floor.I was think about putting a heat lamp on mine to melt away some of the snow and to keep it from freezing up.I have also thought about using some sort of heater like a small salimandor to melt it all away after each use and making sure no water is puddled around any moving part.Im new to snow blowers so I guess I will live and learn.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i stored my thrower in the shed all last year.. never had a problem with the frozen up chute... 
the snow did melt and puddle up on the wood floor... but no major issues... 

I did put the tractor in reverse prior to tryting to lift the blower.. because that was one problem i had.. melted snow would freeze the bloer to the floor.. to much to lift the blower unless i broke the frozen part that was frozen to he floor..


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Well guys*

Ok let me tell you what I do.

Nothing. Now let me explain this if I can.

When I am done with the blower either tractor or walk behind all I do is take a broom and brush off all I can. When I put them back in the cold garage I place a small block of wood under the scraper bar of each to keep it up off the floor.

As far as the snow and ice staying there it won't. With the constant cold and the air movement in the garage it works just like a frost free freezer. Think about the way they work. The ice and snow will disappear after a few days and dry up to the point you can go out look at your baby sitting there cold and shivering wishing you would use her again and just knock off any large chunks.

So I don't really do anything at all.

Bob


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Heck half the time mine just stayed outside in the snow and cold


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

BEFORE starting just make sure that the auger and blower are not froze. If they are you can burn a belt real quick.
Rodster
PS..repeat do this before starting engine.....be safe


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Something sort of the opposite I have heard is if it is in a heated shed.They say to let it set out side for awhile so it reaches the same temp.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

The only issue I have had going from a warmer garage to outside temps and immediately started to work is that the blower will have a layer of snow stick to it where it melts initially and needs cleaned off more than if the blower is already cold. Obviously the downside is how hard the cold is on the engine and other moving parts until it warms up. Kinda a trade off.

Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Tom..
Those conditions sound nasty.

I keep my stuff in a heated attached garage.
During the cutting season I always used my small leaf blower
to clean off the tractor, so I just did the same thing in the winter.
The leaf blower does get most of the snow off, it’s easy to store
and use.


----------

